# PC Emulator

## hakan

Gibt es eine alternative zu VMWare?

Vieleicht noch ein besseres Programm, dass es möglich macht meine gesamte Hardware "durchzureichen"?

----------

## Deever

Schau dir [url=bochs.sourceforge.net]bochs[/url] an, soll recht brauchbar sein!

----------

## hakan

Hm, ist nicht das was ich suche.

Da ist ein Link angegeben, www.plex86.org, aber der funktioniert nicht  :Sad: 

thx

----------

## sputnik1969

http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/plex86

----------

## c_kuzmanic

http://www.win4lin.com/

Das Prog hat gegenueber Vmware den angeblichen Vorteil dass Prozesse direkt an den Kernel mittels einem Patch weitergeleitet werden. Nachteil: Funtzt nur mit Win98 als Guest OS, also kein Win2000/XP Support.

----------

## hakan

Ich werde Plex86 mal ausprobieren.

----------

## obscurus

Nabend!

Ich will mal sehen, ob ich dieses Thema wieder aufgewärmt bekomme...

Ich habe auf meiner Thinkpad (R40) Platte noch ein betagtes Suse 7.2 mit Kernel 2.4.4, das ich wegen seiner i486er-Kompatibilität für ein kleines embedded-System benötige.

Da meine CrossToolChain nicht gescheit läuft, da doch immer wieder irgendwelche Variablen nicht gesetzt sind oder dergleichen, muß ich das Suse immer mal wieder starten. 

Dies ist verständlicherweise etwas umständlich, daher suche ich einen einfachen PC-Emulator oder dergleichen, der ein anderes Linux (suse) starten soll.

Welches wäre da am besten geeignet?

WmWare scheidet meiner Meinung nach aus, da man es nur 30 Tage nutzen kann und danach richtig viel Geld kostet. Außerdem wohl eher overkill...

Bochs braucht scheinbar zwingend ein Image des Systems. Ich habe aber keine Lust die 3.4 GB zusätzlich nochmal in ein Image zu packen.

Plex86 scheint wohl seit längerem nicht mehr weitergeführt zu werden, daher zweifel ich an der Nutzbarkeit.

UML... tja, ich nutze den aktuellen 2.6.10-r6er Kernel und darunter lassen sich bekanntlich die UML-Prozesse nicht beenden.

Also was wäre eurer Meinung nach der Einfachste Weg?

Vorschläge, Anregungen?

----------

## Haldir

bochs, insb. wenn du nur 486 speed brauchst, mit nem stripped system ohne viele binaries (kein x und so)

----------

## obscurus

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> bochs, insb. wenn du nur 486 speed brauchst, mit nem stripped system ohne viele binaries (kein x und so)

 

Nuja, es könnte schon mehr an Geschwindigkeit sein, es geht halt um den alten Kompiler (2.95) mit den passenden Bibliotheken...

X brauch ich tatsächlich nicht.

Aber was meinst du mit stripped? Bootstrapping? Hab ich noch nie gemacht und wußte auch gar nicht was das ist, aber beim Nachschauen:

"Bootstrappen bedeutet das Bauen der GNU C Library, der GNU Compiler Collection und verschiedener anderer wichtiger Systemprogramme."

Das passt dann nicht so ganz.

Wie gesagt sind meine Bedenken, daß ich das Suse mit 3.4 GB in ein Image packen muß. Soviel Platz hab ich gar nicht mehr. :(

Ist das denn wirklich notwendig?

Beim Überschauen der Anleitung scheinbar ja. Überall wird von Images geredet.

Dies wollte ich aber eigentlich vermeiden. Schließlich ist ja alles da, halt nur nicht in einem Image, sondern auf einer eigenen Partition.

Und diese Platzverschendung....

Oder wie ist das alles zu verstehen?

----------

## DerMojo

Vielleicht ist UserMode Linux was für dich...

----------

## obscurus

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

> Vielleicht ist UserMode Linux was für dich...

 

glaub ich nicht...

wie oben bereits gesagt:

 *obscurus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> UML... tja, ich nutze den aktuellen 2.6.10-r6er Kernel und darunter lassen sich bekanntlich die UML-Prozesse nicht beenden.

 

----------

## moe

Ist es denn so schlimm, dass man nach dem Runterfahren der UML nochmal händisch die Prozesse killen muss? Ich denke mal das is noch weniger umständlich als das ganze System neuzustarten..

Ansonsten gibts da auch noch xen, ebuilds gibts in Bugzilla #70161.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## obscurus

 *moe wrote:*   

> Ist es denn so schlimm, dass man nach dem Runterfahren der UML nochmal händisch die Prozesse killen muss? Ich denke mal das is noch weniger umständlich als das ganze System neuzustarten..

 

Da stimm ich dir voll zu, aber ich dachte, daß das ein Ausschlußkriterium wäre. D.h. ich wußte nicht, daß man besagtes Problem so einfach lösen kann, denn für meine Ansprüche würd das ja völlig ausreichen.

 *moe wrote:*   

> Ansonsten gibts da auch noch xen, ebuilds gibts in Bugzilla #70161.
> 
> Gruss Maurice

 

Danke für den Hinweis

----------

## moe

Es scheint da wohl mehrere Probleme mit übrigbleibenden Prozessen zu geben, einige lassen sich wohl auch nicht killen. Ich hab mit uml schon lange (seit 2.6.5) nichts mehr gemacht, und warens einfach killbare Prozesse.

Hab mal ein bisschen gegooglet, und wie es scheint ist das "nicht killbarer Zombie" mit 2.6.9-bb4 von blaisorblade erledigt.. Und ausserdem ist inzwischen ja auch skas3 v8 draussen..

----------

## DerMojo

Hätte ich mal besser gelesen  :Smile: 

 *obscurus wrote:*   

> UML... tja, ich nutze den aktuellen 2.6.10-r6er Kernel und darunter lassen sich bekanntlich die UML-Prozesse nicht beenden.

 

Schonmal nen neueren Kernel probiert?

----------

## redflash

Kann qemu noch empfehlen. Ist eigentlich ohne Konfigurationsaufwand nutzbar.

Alternativ gibt es noch FAUmachine.

----------

## zworK

Ich nutze Windows NT unter qemu und bin sehr zufrieden. Vor allem das neue Accelerator Module bringt nochmal viel Performance.

http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/

----------

## obscurus

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

> Schonmal nen neueren Kernel probiert?

 

Hmm ich hatte schon "damals" nach einem esync nach einem neueren Kernel gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.

Obwohl ich in der Zwischenzeit durch Beiträge hier im Forum, wie auch auf Newsletter gelesen habe, daß der 2.6.11er draußen wäre, kann ich bisher nach einem esync und einem esearch gentoo-dev-sources, wie auch development-sources nichts neues finden.

Nuja, ich könnte auch den Kernel direkt runterladen..... aber vielleicht bin ich zu faul und find das emergen so toll! ;)

qemu klingt SEHR vielversprechend. Genau das was ich suche. Schön einfach ein installiertes BS (Suse-Linux) starten. :)

Mal sehen, obs auch auf anhieb klappt.

Werd bochs erstmal wieder unmergen und für UML keine neuen Kernellspielereien machen...

Danke für den Hinweis auf (k)qemu an redflash und zworK! :)

----------

## ro

@UML: kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. ist auch nicht viel arbeit ... alte config deines kernels + skas patch für den host kernel, dann ein "make menuconfig ARCH=um" und "make linux ARCH=um" und fertig ist der UML-Kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## zworK

Hier noch eine interessante Seite für qemu : http://www.freeoszoo.org

Hier im Forum hat auch jemand dafür ein fertiges Gentoo angeboten, einfach mal suchen.

----------

## obscurus

Hat jemand mal nen Exorzisten parat?

Ich glaub ich bin vom Fehlerteufel besessen!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Irgendwie klappt bei mir auf Anhieb rein gar nichts!  :Sad: 

Aber man sagt ja aus Fehlern lerne man... 

Man darf also gespannt sein! *fg*

Ein emerge qemu bringt mir die "Fähigkeiten" (Befehle) qemu-arm    qemu-i386   qemu-img    qemu-ppc    qemu-sparc, aber kein qemu, ebenfalls fehlt mir das qemu.sh.

Nach Anleitung http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/qemu-doc.html kann man kaum vorgehen, wenn einem die Hauptsache (qemu) fehlt.

Oder bin ich einfach nur zu blöd das zu finden?

Ein slocate -u im Verzeichnis / und anschließendes Suchen per slocate qemu.sh bringt gar nichts.

Gut, dacht ich mir, dann halt alles per Hand.

emerge -C qemu und die Quellen für qemu und kqemu runtergeladen, entpackt und make angeschmissen, was mir im Wesentlichen folgende Fehlermeldung einbringt.

```

/usr/lib/libSDL.a(SDL_x11gl.o)(.text+0x917): In function `X11_GL_LoadLibrary':

: warning: Using 'dlopen' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lasound

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [qemu-fast] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/schmal/qemu-0.6.1/i386'

make: *** [all] Fehler 1

```

Will ich es also selber machen, bzw. anschmeißen klappts nicht, weil etwas fehlt. Per emerge klappts scheinbar, aber es fehlt halt auch was und zwar das wesentliche.

OH MANN...  :Sad: 

*deprimiertwerd* 

Gibts eigentlich ein Werkzeug mit dem man Abhängigkeiten bei make im Vorhinein klären kann und mir am besten auch gleich auflöst in welchem Paket das zu finden ist, oder woher weiß ich wo ich "-lasound", bzw. "ld" herbekomme? (Wenns das überhaupt ist und ich die Fehlermeldung richtig interpretiere.)

Weiterhin würd mich im Vorraus mal interessieren wie ich kqemu (Accelerator Module) installiere. Per emerge, per selberbauen und dann per ./config?

Noch ne Frage an zworK: Mit welchem Aufruf startest du dein WinNT? Per angepasster qemu.sh?

----------

## Haldir

 *obscurus wrote:*   

> Bootstrapping?

 

Nein, stripped (down) ist auch noch ein Ausdruck für nutzlosen Balast entfernen.

----------

## zworK

Ganz simple Geschichte. Du hast das

```
softmmu
```

 USEFLAG bei qemu vergessen  :Wink: 

Mein WinNT starte ich folgendermaßen :

```
qemu -hda winnt.img -m 256
```

Ich benutze auch momentan nicht die Version aus dem Portage sondern das aktuelle Snapshot direkt von der Seite um das Accelerator Module nutzen zu können, welches ich auch dringend empfehle  :Very Happy: 

Zu finden auf der qemu Seite unter Links/Pending Patches

Installiert habe ich es nach Anleitung

Aktuelle Snapshot-Sources gezogen

Accelerator Module gezogen

das Module in das qemu-sources Verzeichnis entpackt und kompiliert.

----------

## redflash

Dazu möchte ich noch auf einen Thread im englischen Teil verweisen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-302314-highlight-qemu.html

Er handelt davon wie man qemu incl. accelerator aus dem cvs installiert. Das Highlight ist das passende ebuild.

----------

## stahlsau

hi, 

ich probiers auch hin und wieder mal mit qemu, allerdings lässt mich immer wieder irgendein Fehler die ganze Sache verwerfen.

z.B.: 

-beim ersten Mal starten & installieren funktionierte alles, beim zweiten mal starten findet qemu das image nicht mehr. Ich schaue selbst nach: es ist weg. Keine Ahnung wohin. Ich scrolle im Terminal nach oben: auf dem letzten "ls"-output ist es noch da. Danach wurde nur qemu gestartet, dann war es weg.

-2.Mal neuinstalliert, alles ok, mehrmals gecheckt ob das Image noch da ist: ja, ist es. Neustart: /dev/kqemu kann nicht geöffnet werden. Permissions geprüft, alles ok. /etc/init.d/kqemu neugestartet, keine Fehlermeldung, alles nix geholfen. Gegoogelt: keine Hits zu kqemu ausser der Homepage des Authors, da steht nichts dazu.

-3.Mal neuinstalliert, diesmal Win98, da WinXP ohne kqemu zu langsam war. Bleibt vor der Installation hängen mit dem Hinweis: zum fortfahren CD einlegen und Enter drücken. Egal was ich mache, nix tut sich.

-4.Mal: Qemu gelöscht.

Ich will hier niemanden entmutigen - trotz alledem ist qemu imo immer noch der beste emulator. Bei Win4lin hat man immer Ärger mit den Modulen, bei VmWare ebenfalls, ausserdem ist letzteres sehr langsam.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich's wenn sich mein Ärger gelegt hat in ein paar Wochen nochmal versuchen.

----------

